# The world lost a good one... RIP LILBIT



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Lilbits gone... RIP My girl I've never cried so much in my life


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

So so sorry to hear it. There's nothing that I can say to stop the pain, but I know the feelings you have right now..........it's agony. She is in a damn good place right now. Until you see her again on the other side, take care brother. RIP Lilbit


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Terrible to loose you're dog, Codolences.
Hope that the memories will softer the pain and give you warm feelings.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Damn... That is just...damn.. Marty, put any words together to try to help and it will never come close, but if any of them make you smile of her life again, then they are priceless. I am sure you will have many condolences, from myself included.. 
I know this pain, its also creeping up again with gramma dog... Stay up friend.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Marty. RIP LILBIT, from what I have seen, you were one heck of a bulldog.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

My sincere condolances. Most of us have been there. There are no words, only time will heal that wound. 

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Marty. RIP LILBIT. Beautiful dog.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss man. RIP LIL BIT!!!
may peace be with you in this hard time.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss! I know it's a horrible feeling to not have one of your best friends with you anymore. One day you will be together again, and I'm sure she will be waiting for you. Rest in peace good girl.


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

wow...sorry to hear the news marty. shes a legend. rip ol girl...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

So sorry. RIP.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Rest in pieace, Lilbit..... sending deepest condolences, Marty. Never, ever easy.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ouch... What a great loss. So sorry man, if it makes you feel a little better, she was a great inspiration to many of us. Rip pretty girl


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, with what all I'm going through with my disability this is killing me...
how much more can a man take? Rufus died the day after Christmas Damn!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm sorry to say but this site is dead compared to what it was when I helped out


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

i didnt hear about rufus. sorry as hell to hear about your troubles man. you kow as well as i do, it will eventually get better. pm me anytime you want to talk buddy.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP, beautiful girl! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Marty, I am so sorry for your losses as of recently. I didn't know much about Rufus, but I knew about Lil Bit from the time I joined here, and remember much about her accomplishments and your love and adoration for her. My deepest condolences to you on the passing of both of them. Run free Rufus and Lil Bit!!


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. RIP Lilbit


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guy's it gets better daily.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry about your loss. I saw it posted some where on facebook. I know your heart must hurt. My best wishes.


----------

